# Goiter/normal thyroid function/hypothyroid symptoms



## marisb12 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey everyone!
Is it possible to still have hypothyroid while having normal TSH, Free T4 and Total T3 levels? A little history: about a year and a half ago I was getting reoccurring sinus infections. Lots of pressure and pain in my face/head/neck. I went to an ENT and they found a goiter/enlarged thyroid. Did a scan and determined it was okay. I followed up with an endocrinologist and he stated "You have a big thyroid, ya know, like how some people have big noses. You have a big thyroid." Ummm, what? How does that make any sense? I never had an enlarged thyroid, and now all of a sudden I do...obviously there is an issue there. But I digress...so all of this occurred a year and a half ago. During this year and a half I have been getting migraines, anxiety attacks, depressed, no energy at all (I go to bed at 10:30pm and wake at 7:00am), brain fog, feeling 'out of it', always run down, irritable, constipated etc. I can be here all day naming my symptoms. I went to multiple doctors and had multiple tests done. All coming back 'normal. Now, over the past few months my symptoms have been getting worse and now I am having difficulty breathing/swallowing. So, my question is....is it possible to have hypothyroidism with normal lab results? Any one else experience this? It is impossible to get an appointment with an endocrinologist where I live, my appointment is April 9th and this is the earliest they had! All other doctors were booking appointments in May :-(

Thank you for reading!

-Marisa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome, Marisa!

Having a goiter is not normal, nor is it okay. Bottom line here. Tell me; did you get a copy of the read out from the scan where the radiologist made comments? If you did not, can you? And if you did, can you post comments here?

Also, what thyroid labs have you had? Can you list the recent lab results and include the ranges? We need the ranges.

Listed above, you will find some of the tests you should have had thus far....................


----------



## marisb12 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, I got copies of my scan and my labs. They only tested my TSH, Free, T4 and T3 total, the results are as follows:

TSH 0.92 (lab range states 0.40-4.50mIU/L)
T4, Free 1.0 (range 0.6-1.8 ng/dL)
T3, Total 80 (range 76-181 ng/dL)

Diagnoses: nontoxic uninodular goiter

Scan states: right thyroid normal in size and measures 3.8 x 1.4 x 1.3cm

left thyroid normal in size and measures 3.8 x 1.3 x 1.4cm

Isthmus normal in size and measures 3.0 mm in maximal AP diameter.

This scan was done August 2012 and done by an ENT.

If all was 'normal' how am I still diagnosed with a goiter? None of this makes any sense to me. I feel like a walnut is in my throat and hypothyroid runs in my family. My mother had surgery 30 years ago on her thyroid, one aunt has been on meds 18 years for hypothyroid and my other aunt has hypothyroid as well. I wish these doctors would treat the patients and not the labs/results!
I have not had any other thyroid bloodwork expect what is listed above, but I have read a lot about it over the past two days. I work at a research clinic and am having one of the doctors draw blood for me on Monday. I want to at least get my results asap and then present them to the doctor, speed up the proecess because I am in my miseries! I'm now 28 and these symptoms started at 26 and have been getting worse and worse!

Thank you for the list!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Technically, your labs look hypo--your Free T4 isn't even at the midpoint of the range and while Total T3 isn't the ideal lab (Free T3 would be better), that's very low, too. When were these labs done?

Also, it's been over a year since your ultrasound, now would probably be a good time to get another one done, especially since you're having issues.


----------



## marisb12 (Feb 14, 2014)

Labs were done October of 2013. I'm getting extensive labs done on Monday, antibodies, Free t3 and repeating T4 and TSH. I'm going to make an appt with my primary for a thyroid scan since I can't get an appt with an edno until April. What are the actual 'norma' ranges for thyroid levels?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It would be wise to get a new ultra-sound. Something is afoot as evidenced by your very low T3. It would be good if you could also get the FREE T3 test.

You may not be hypo. All your numbers are low which would indicate that perhaps TSI and/or Trab would be important tests.

Many hugs,


----------



## marisb12 (Feb 14, 2014)

Def getting all of this tests done hopefully this week. What does that indicate? When all my levels are low? Also, what are the actual 'normal' ranges for thyroid levels? And exactly how low are my levels by comparison?


----------

